# GSW trade Bellinelli for Devean George



## HB

> The Golden State Warriors have agreed to trade Marco Belinelli to Toronto for Devean George, league sources tell Y! Sports.


Link

Wow basically gave him up for nothing. Toronto's got some deadly shooters on that team.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Is this serious?


----------



## Cris

I don't understand this one. I looked into the salaries, but GS had a team option followed by a qualifying option for Bellinelli. George does come off this year, but that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## vinsanity77

thanks for belly  but seriously, belinelli wouldn't have played much for the warriors because of the depth in front of him. But I was really surprised the raptors managed to get him while giving up only Devean Freakin' George!


----------



## nauticazn25

wow, just wow......devean george is still in the nba?


----------



## Cris

> RicBucher... Belinelli/DGeorge take: Nelly hated Marco's game. Devean, small-ball PF or pine. Tor gets free look @ young shooter/clever flopper on D.


...


----------



## gi0rdun

Oh well. I guess more minutes for Morrow and Curry.


----------



## RollWithEm

gi0rdun said:


> Oh well. I guess more minutes for Morrow and Curry.


That's the first thing I thought when I saw this deal on the ESPN ticker.


----------



## gi0rdun

I can't wait to see what Morrow can do. He's probably been working hard over the summer and with Anthony Randolph improving it should get him some open looks. If Anthony Randolph proves to be as good as a passer as he is then we could be in store for a Sacramento Kings part 2.


----------



## Wade County

Wish Miami kept Morrow, he wouldve been great for us 

Ah well, good score for you guys. He's gonna be a player. If he gets 30mpg - i expect around 14 points from the kid.


----------



## Tyreke

It would have been great if it was SAC-GM who noticed that they were trading Bellinelli for nothing.


----------



## hroz

Good trade.
Morrow Randolph Jackson is the rotation at the wings. With Azabuike Maggette and Curry ahead of Bellinelli.

If Ellis doesnt work at PG he might move back to the wings as well. George is cheaper and will do the same as Bellinelli sit on the pine. (ofocurse if GSW cant get a serious PF he might get minutes there.)


----------

